# Excellent 622 Install..even with HDMI Cable



## scharles (Apr 30, 2006)

I just want to mention that I had an excellent ViP622 install on April 21st. I did not want to post until I had used the unit for a few weeks.

I was a little nervous, as the installer had mentioned it was his first ViP622 install. He seemed to have read up on it, as he had no problems installing it at all. I needed to have a Dish 500 added to my Superdish...but I thought that may have been the case.

I am using the TV2 function also...which did not work well at first as I have an "L" shaped ranch. The installer was nice enough to pull a coax cable all the way under the bedroom and the IR remote now works wonderful!

I had him install the HDMI cable at the install. I have not had ANY issues at all with the cable. I have not had a reboot or anything! The picture is AMAZING!! I got a $20 HDMI cable through Amazon. The installer was amazed that I got one at such a low cost....he has heard of people spending up to $100 for one.

Living in Maine, I am sure that we will not get HD Locals anytime soon through Dish...so I knew that a OTA Antenna would be needed. I used rabbit ears at first...and got some HD channel...but with only 70% signal or so. Yesterday I got a DB4 UHF Antenna from www dot antennaweb dot com (sorry...I cannot post web links yet). I was able to pull some channels in at 100%, but most from 85-90%...which is fine too! I was not able to get my local PBS, as it in the opposite direction of the rest of the towers. I was also unable to get it with the rabbit ears. It is only 7 miles away, so I would not think it would be a problem. The other are 35-40 miles away. I am thinking perhaps the PBS station may not be broadcasting yet or something.

Anyway...I am VERY happy with my ViP 622!! Just wanted to give people hope that there are some problem free installs out there!

Steve


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

First off welcome scharles:welcome_s. Glad you are pleased with your new 622. Many, many of us are also pleased with ours. I have found in the past that you need to read most of the posts with a grain of salt. People do have problems with their equipment and that is just a fact of life. But many folks have no problems at all. I have been very please with E*'s products and have never had a serious issues with any of my boxes. Enjoy the heck out of it and welcome to the wonderful world of HD!!!!!


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Did your 622 come with a hdmi cable? Mine did not.


Ken


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The 622 does not ship with a HDMI or Component cable but the installer should carry them on his truck and provide one cable as required.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> The 622 does not ship with a HDMI or Component cable but the installer should carry them on his truck and provide one cable as required.


Don't rely on the installer having the necessary cables as the one who did my install did not carry them and never does. I would make sure I bought the one(s) you want before they arrive at your home.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

kstevens said:


> Did your 622 come with a hdmi cable? Mine did not.
> 
> Ken


No is did not. You have to provide one yourself or use a component video cable. Either way, you provide it.


----------



## gunawo (Aug 17, 2004)

When I ordered my 921-622 upgrade last week, the CSR asked me how I was connected to the TV. I told him DVI. He said he would send me a HDMI-DVI adaptor. I received it via UPS today. He was very pleasant and knowledgeable.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

scharles said:


> I just want to mention that I had an excellent ViP622 install on April 21st. I did not want to post until I had used the unit for a few weeks.
> ...


Steve,

We had our 622 installed on Monday 5/1. I am *not* a Dish basher, and indeed have been happy with both the service and the equipment over the years.

The install was an absolute nightmare! The two guys kept trying to get a SW 34 to feed our 942 and also the 622 with one coax and a separator each. :nono2:

In any event, my wife loves the 622 more than she loved her 942. She reports no bugs or issues of any kind in the two days she has had the 622.

We now get the DC Dish Sat HD locals on 61.5 and would observe that the picture quality is not what we would have hoped. In that our OTA locals are not always receivable, at least we can count on getting a picture.

I shall not allow either of those two installers to set foot on my property again and have indicated my dissatisfaction to Dish - both with their lack of technical acumen and their lack of communicative skills.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

lujan said:


> Don't rely on the installer having the necessary cables as the one who did my install did not carry them and never does. I would make sure I bought the one(s) you want before they arrive at your home.


I needed to get a DVI-HDMI adaptor as we switched from a 921 to a 622. Minor inconvenience.

So far no issues with the unit in any way. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Voyagemaster (Apr 27, 2006)

I am getting the 622 installed in a couple of weeks, I'll be hooking up to a 36"
sony tube type tv [xbr800].

the tv has a dvi connector.

Should I use a dvi cable with an adapter or just go with componant cables?

If I use the dvi, can I still run componant cable to the DVD recorder.

Any Suggestions on connecting the 622 to tv (dvi, componant(2)), AVR, & DVD?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd get a HDMI -> DVI cable and use that for the 622. Then, since it appears your DVD Recorder has Component inputs, run the Component output from your 622 to your DVD Recorder. This also leaves the component on your TV open for your DVD Component outputs to connect to your TV as well. 

As far as AVR, run your optical outputs for your 622 and DVD to that. If your AVR does component switching you could always run your DVD Player's component out through that and then to your TV.

Based on the information you provided this is what I would do. 

Curious, which DVD Recorder with component inputs you have?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ...
> 
> Curious, which DVD Recorder with component inputs you have?


Good question!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Philips had one for awhile but it's been discontinued. I went to get one at Circuit City but all that was left was the floor unit. Methinks there is some deep conspiracy to keep Component models off the market.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Philips had one for awhile but it's been discontinued. I went to get one at Circuit City but all that was left was the floor unit. Methinks there is some deep conspiracy to keep Component models off the market.


Were you planning on copying HD from your STB to DVD?


----------



## Voyagemaster (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion, the DVD does not have componant Inputs,

What I was attempting to ask is Can I record a movie on the 622 and later send (I don't realy mean send but to play the movie) the movie to the DVD recorder as I often do with the PVR-501.

I was trying to remember something about hdmi is copy protected somehow.

SaltiDawg, HD from STB to DVD ? huuuum, what's STB ?

Thanks for the help!

Dave


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Voyagemaster said:


> Sorry for the confusion, the DVD does not have componant Inputs,
> 
> What I was attempting to ask is Can I record a movie on the 622 and later send (I don't realy mean send but to play the movie) the movie to the DVD recorder as I often do with the PVR-501.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, to answer that question yes, you can take the SVIDEO or RCA outs from your 622 to your DVD recorder and record just like you would on your 501.

As for STB, it's Set Top Box, and is a generic acronym for a cable or sat. receiver. I think he was thinking that you wanted to take HD output (component) from your 622 (STB) to your DVD Recorder.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ...
> 
> As for STB, it's Set Top Box, and is a generic acronym for a cable or sat. receiver. I think he was thinking that you wanted to take HD output (component) from your 622 (STB) to your DVD Recorder.


Rob,

Exactly. And that ain't going to happen in HD.:nono2:

LtMunst says he was aware of a unit that had Component In - I'm suspicious.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> LtMunst says he was aware of a unit that had Component In - I'm suspicious.


Be suspicious. It is true, though. Google is your friend. Philips HDRW720 is one of several units that take component inputs. Sony has the RDR-HX715.



SaltiDawg said:


> Were you planning on copying HD from your STB to DVD?


No. I was just looking for a better quality connector than RCA. Sure, there's S-Video, but the 942 did not have that.
Anyway, all the models with components inputs can, of course, only accept a 480i signal. I suppose it's possible that a unit could take an HD signal if it had a built in downconverter, but I have not seen one like that.


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

lujan said:


> Don't rely on the installer having the necessary cables as the one who did my install did not carry them and never does. I would make sure I bought the one(s) you want before they arrive at your home.


ViP boxes do not include component cables, and here is what my rep told me:

As a retailer, we are expected to provide our customers with a component cable at no charge, not HDMI.

Luckily, my said that my distributer will be stocking them at 2 bucks a pop.

This is typical Dish Network behavior. Pass every expense to the retailer, and we get to smile and take it. They did the same thing with the dish 1000. The 49.99 activation fee we collect pays for the dish we install, because Dish doesn't bother to compensate us for the dish. The new dish 1000 just happens to cost us more than 50 bucks, so again we take it and have to smile about it.

Being a retailer is no picnic. Dish keeps thinking of creative ways to try to put us out of business. A few moths ago they cut our additional tuner bonuses by 15 bucks a pop, and before that they cut our DVR/HD bonuses in half. Now, just to make us even happier, they've offered the new 19.99 family pack, and they cut our commission a full hundred bucks.

While they were busy salami-slicing our profit margin down to almost zero, they snuck in a price-raise to every customer.

I don't even try to sell HD systems anymore, it almost costs us money.

So, in the future, when you wonder why your install was shoddy, it's probably because your retailer was forced to hire cheaper labor.

/end rant


----------

